# Some Model RR clubs in PA



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

http://bdsme.org/
Above is a link for the Black Diamond RR club open house schedule. The club is on Macada Rd in Bethlehem PA
http://hudsonmodelrailroadclub.com/
Above is a link for the Hudson Model RR Club in Plains PA
http://www.amrclub.org/
Above is a link for the Anthracite Model RR club in Hazleton Pa
I've not yet seen the Black Diamond layout, but the other two are well worth the visit. My wife and I plan to get to Bethlehem soon.
Don


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a few more.

The Carbon County Model Railroad Society in Bowmanstown PA
http://cmrs.info/

The Anthracite Model Railroad Club in Hazelton PA
http://www.amrclub.org/

The GATSME Lines Model RR Club in Rockledge PA
http://www.gatsme.org/

The East Penn Traction Club (trolleys) in Philadelphia Delaware Valley PA
http://www.eastpenn.org/

The Reading Society of Model Engineers in Reading PA
http://www.rsme.org/

The Penn State Model Railroad Club in Penn State PA 
http://www.clubs.psu.edu/up/mrrc/

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

GASP! You left out the North Penn O Gaugers! 

I am positively insulted!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> GASP! You left out the North Penn O Gaugers!
> 
> I am positively insulted!


Didn't you guys set up at York at least once, I might have seen it with my grandchildren.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> GASP! You left out the North Penn O Gaugers!
> 
> I am positively insulted!


Well now John, if I had listed them all you wouldn't have had anything to add! I was just thinking of you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We've never done York, but we've talked about it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good to see that GATSME is back in business. Here’s a few more.

Lehigh and Keystone Valley, Bethlehem, PA
http://www.lkvmrr.com/


Chelten Hills, Elkins Park, PA
http://www.cheltenhillsmrr.org/


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Endless mountains rr club
Dimock, pa


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

cole226 said:


> Endless mountains rr club
> Dimock, pa


This club had their modular layout set up at a recent train show in Pittston in November. Nice group of guys, and their layout is progressing. They are planning to build a permanent at some point.
Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Here's a few more.
> 
> The Carbon County Model Railroad Society in Bowmanstown PA
> http://cmrs.info/
> ...


The next time I'm visiting my cousin in Freeland, we'll have to go for a visit...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

longle said:


> The Penn State Model Railroad Club in Penn State PA
> http://www.clubs.psu.edu/up/mrrc/


Penn State isn't a place. It's a university. Its main campus is at University Park, which is surrounded by the community of State College, PA. It has 23 branch campuses located around the state.

My parents both taught there for 25+ years. Mom still lives there (we lost Dad in 2004).


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Im gonna have to check out the Reading PA model engineers club, right by my school. Speaking of which...



CTValleyRR said:


> Penn State isn't a place. It's a university. Its main campus is at University Park, which is surrounded by the community of State College, PA. It has 23 branch campuses located around the state.
> 
> My parents both taught there for 25+ years. Mom still lives there (we lost Dad in 2004).


WE ARE.... Going to join the Penn State train club once I get there


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Penn State isn't a place. It's a university. Its main campus is at University Park, which is surrounded by the community of State College, PA. It has 23 branch campuses located around the state.
> 
> My parents both taught there for 25+ years. Mom still lives there (we lost Dad in 2004).


Yeah, I know, but it's easier to visualize the location as Penn State rather than State College, PA. It's actual location, I believe, is somewhere behind the creamery (don't forget your ice cream!).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

longle said:


> Yeah, I know, but it's easier to visualize the location as Penn State rather than State College, PA. It's actual location, I believe, is somewhere behind the creamery (don't forget your ice cream!).


Somewhere in East halls , anyway. I haven't been there in several years. Their layout, that is. I go to the creamery every chance I get. Best darned ice cream anywhere. Worth a trip just to get some. It was closed for renovations when I was there over the holidays. Major bummer!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> I go to the creamery every chance I get. Best darned ice cream anywhere. Worth a trip just to get some. It was closed for renovations when I was there over the holidays. Major bummer!


Yes, the ice cream is great. We stop by whenever we're up that way. Hopefully, if they're renovating, they'll change the position of the counters so incoming and outgoing don't have to criss-cross each others lines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

longle said:


> Yes, the ice cream is great. We stop by whenever we're up that way. Hopefully, if they're renovating, they'll change the position of the counters so incoming and outgoing don't have to criss-cross each others lines.


Yeah, traffic flow sucked. Can't tell what they're doing, they have some kind of film over the windows. You can probably see in if you go press your nose against it, but from the street it's impossible to see anything other than the halos of work lights.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Quite by accident as I was near Tamaqua PA today I was made aware there is a train club located there, the Tamaqua Anthracite Model Railroad Club. Actually it was a poster at the Hometown Market that caught my attention.

https://www.facebook.com/Tamaqua-Anthracite-Model-Railroad-Club-175363882617536/


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

In York there is also Stillmeadow Crossing. My son is trying to be a part of this club, but it is some distance away, so it's difficult.
http://trainguys.blogspot.com/

How does one start a club? Anyone in the Carlisle or Cumberland County area interested?

Ron


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ron045 said:


> In York there is also Stillmeadow Crossing. My son is trying to be a part of this club, but it is some distance away, so it's difficult.
> http://trainguys.blogspot.com/
> 
> How does one start a club? Anyone in the Carlisle or Cumberland County area interested?
> ...



There was a club in Carlisle, the Cumberland Valley Model RR Association, but I haven't been a member for a long time, and I haven't seen any of those guys for almost as long. 
The other club is the Harrisburg Area Model RR club and they have a building in Mechanicsburg Pa. on west Trindle Rd. next to Wertz coal yard on one side and Cockrell's Auto sales on the other. I helped them gut the building when they first got it, but left the club because of philosophical differences. They have gone to DCC and a friend of mine helped them to set it up, I don't know if they screwed it up yet. At one time the Harrisburg club wanted to merge with the Carlisle club, but the Carlisle club flatly rejected the idea, but one member of the Harrisburg club insisted that the minutes state that they were still considering the merger. I was a member of both clubs at the time, and was the go-between to convey messages. Both these clubs were HO scale and the York club is HO, so I assume that you are doing HO scale. Where are you located we might be closer than we know. I'm close to Dillsburg Pa. 

I just looked at your ID and I see that you are in Carlisle and doing O scale. Which RR?


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

StillMeadow does "O" and some "HO". I do " O" with my son. No particular era or RR name. Although he is partial to Reading and I like Chessie.
Ron


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Ron045 said:


> StillMeadow does "O" and some "HO". I do " O" with my son. No particular era or RR name. Although he is partial to Reading and I like Chessie.
> Ron


I must be thinking of another club, because there was one that had a large building with an HO scale layout in it on Wheatfield St. The Miniature Railroad club of York.


----------

